# Aerating Spirits....



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Before the holidays my wife got me an aerator for spirits- it's the same company that makes the popular wine ones. I suppose aerating Spirits is a pretty old one for those that pour their Spirits into a decanter but this allows you to aerate an ounce or two at a time. Point is - I've found it makes a world of difference in several of the Spirits- even in Scotch (this may offend some purists). So the question is, has anybody else found the same thing? I've always said that the wine version of the aerator makes cheap wine taste great and I've found the liquor version of the aerator makes Spirits "open up" and taste even better.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

i've always wondered if its more of a placebo effect.....never tried it with scotch though!


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's what I thought too- admittedly, in some of the vodkas (Grey Goose Le Citron and Kettle One) I couldn't make a clear distinction - the Balvenie 12 I couldn't tell a difference but the Glenmorangie D' Or, and JW Gold I thought I could tell a difference... I wonder how a person could isolate for that effect- I tried side-by-side tastings on them...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have noticed distinct difference in certain cases, and then nothing in others...


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

I also have some super cheap (maybe $8 bucks, it was gifted to me so not sure of the actual price) Missouri "Scotch" (I don't remember the name)- not sure how they get away with the naming- made there and bottled here(?) but it's aged 3 years and the aeration makes it easy to drink- without aerating it... I'll just say the difference is day and night...


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

it would be interesting to do a blind taste test and see


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a good idea... I haven't tried a blind tasting...


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

I have done it blind. 

The first thing to know is that, in wine, aerating whites doesn't do much at all. no tannin to soften to get to the fruit. the reason we swirl whites is just to "volatize the esters" or release the nose into the air....sort of like pouring a beer for a nice head...

Reds often need to breath to soften the tannin and structure and make the wine softer and let some of the more subtle notes shine through. 

I was wondering lately if this works on spirits...i will get back to you on that one!


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I haven't tried the blind tasting yet- but I did aerate 10 Cane and Ron Zacapa 23 the other night- I couldn't tell a big difference in the Ron Zacapa but on the 10 cane it seemed to be very self-evident.


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Got to try this on rum.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Let us know what you think- I need to try it using various rums- ie Bacardi, Zacapa, 10 Cane, etc for a better analysis...


----------

